# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Tuitalk- Telefono falas nga Pc juaj.

## arbanis

Permes ketij programi mund te beni thirrje ane e kend botes Falas, vetem duhet te regjistroheni Regjistrohu ketu dhe mund te beni thirrje nga 5 minuta falas. 

Shkarkoje ketu Tuitallk

----------


## Njuton

> Permes ketij programi mund te beni thirrje ane e kend botes Falas, vetem duhet te regjistroheni Regjistrohu ketu dhe mund te beni thirrje nga 5 minuta falas. 
> 
> Shkarkoje ketu Tuitallk


une e kam ba prove kete program.
i lumte ature qe e kane ndertuar!

----------


## shefqeti

Ky program afishohet shum shpesh ,tani per tani thirrjet nderkombetare janë te lejuara 3 thirje nga 6 minuta,varesisht nga vendi .Në Usa mund te thirret edhe në mobil .

----------

